# Mud Buddies - Halletsville, TX



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Has anyone been here? If so how was your experience?

Thanks


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, it's a pretty neat place... we had a thread about it a while back.. here it is...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8000&highlight=mud+buddys


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I replied in the other thread but I give Mud Buddys----->:bigok:

I seriously need to make another weekend trip up there. Haven't been in about 6 months


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

just don't go if the river is too high... it's kinda boring when you can't ride the banks...


----------

